# Vortex ranger 1000 rangefinder for sale



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I have had this rangefinder for a year now. I just sent it to vortex in July because I broke the lanyard hole, and they sent me a new one. Asking $250 OBO comes with the box and all paperwork.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Sold


----------

